# Humminbird Helix 5



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Does anyone have the Helix 5 with GPS? I've never owned a GPS fish finder and would like a review and information on it. I'm not sure where to find what lakes the GPS has included in the data. Thanks.


----------



## pdtroup08 (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a helix 5 GPS combo GPS is accurate and reliable for way points and track saving. Without a chip of some sort there is not much data in the gps. You won't get depth lines or points of interest at all the lake is just white and and land is yellow.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

pdtroup08 said:


> I have a helix 5 GPS combo GPS is accurate and reliable for way points and track saving. Without a chip of some sort there is not much data in the gps. You won't get depth lines or points of interest at all the lake is just white and and land is yellow.


Thanks, is there a chip you recommend?


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I noticed a few of the inland lakes on mine looked very generic. The shore line being more boxed out not curved.


----------



## pdtroup08 (Apr 24, 2014)

I honestly haven't bought a chip yet but I've heard good things of navionics. But again no personal experience .


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

The Navionics chip is the best bang for your buck. You get free updates for a year with it and their data is the most up to date out there and with sonarchart live and updates its is getting better every day!


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

You can preview your lakes on Navionics.com and click the webapp link... Just make sure you turn sonarchart layer on


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks, I'm assuming a Navionics chip will work with it, I haven't found much useful info for the Helix 5 yet.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes it will and currently they are doing 30 bucks off the Navionics platinum chips.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

jcoholich said:


> Yes it will and currently they are doing 30 bucks off the Navionics platinum chips.


I messaged Navionics and they said the cards that are compatible with the Helix 5 are $200 and $249!! Does that sound right? The unit itself was only $300.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

http://www.navionics.com/sites/default/files/documents/americas_compatibility_guide_mar16.pdf

This will show you what chips work with what unit.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks. I guess I didn't realize how expensive the extras are that I assumed came on the unit.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

If you have any compeditor chip or older chip you can get the update chip for 99


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Just buy the individual maps for your unit for the lakes you want to fish. They are like 9 bucks each.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

kayak1979 said:


> Just buy the individual maps for your unit for the lakes you want to fish. They are like 9 bucks each.


Good idea, thanks. I'm only interested in Indian Lake and some upgrounds. How would I do that?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

http://www.humminbird.com/Category/Technology/ChartSelect/


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

have you thought about spending the extra money and getting the helix 7 gps combo. I checked the 5 compared to the 7 and I'm much happier with the 7. the 7" screen just gives you a bigger picture plus gives you a better view of whats under the boat. and on split screen the 7" screen shines over a 5" screen.
sherman


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> have you thought about spending the extra money and getting the helix 7 gps combo. I checked the 5 compared to the 7 and I'm much happier with the 7. the 7" screen just gives you a bigger picture plus gives you a better view of whats under the boat. and on split screen the 7" screen shines over a 5" screen.
> sherman


I have thought about upgrading but it's already ordered to be put on my boat when it's built.


----------

